# biggest back saver yet



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

When I joined this forum it was for help selecting a good tractor for working a small ten acre chunk of dirt and trees. Someone said my body would thank me and boy were they right. I just bought a new tool for my tractor,its already paid for itself in the amount of labor its savin me. Its called a root grapple but it does sooo much more,Ive alredy used it for movin brush,picking up trash(damn ilegal dumpers),Pulling some very nasty vines out of my trees,and some raking. Ive had it a week. I may have to add some water to the tires, but right now the bush hog has been enough counter balance.Best tool Ive bought to date.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Got a link? I'm really wanting a grapple.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Nice unit, now I want a second tractor so I can get one


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

Ernie,I did alot of research on these and ended up going with these guys partly because they were close enough to me I could go pick it up and save myself shipping costs. After picking it up I am sure I made the right choice,Much hevier steel than most others( tines are inch thick T1 steel) and it has a better depth than any of the others due to no cross bar.Here is the link, The guys name is Sam and he WILL work with you .www.therakeshop.com They build each one when ordered,they dont have stacks of them laying around. Its a small two man outfit,they were easy to work with.


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Cool that thing looks like a beast I have seen alot of farms in my area using them for hay, farm work, etc.


----------



## Chipawah (May 8, 2010)

Kool


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Looks good! I have a Utility Grapple for my Bobcat Toolcat 5600, and it gets used all the time. Its almost like a huge mechanical hand that you can do almost anything with.


----------

